# John deere l100



## Kohuth77x (Mar 16, 2012)

Got a l100 from a guy who thought that it was blown, and I started tearing it down and found that the starter gear was jammed sideways, pretty wired never seen it before, but it happened, and I was wondering how to get the hole steering shaft out


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not sure on the shaft...have any pics of it?


----------



## Kohuth77x (Mar 16, 2012)

Not At the moment but ill try to get some tomorrow it's severely rusty and there seems to be a washer or a snapping in a groove to prevent removal


----------

